# Dry fire .... blew my bow up!



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Sometimes, I guess the elevator just don't go to the top floor. Pulled my DXT back on Fri eve to check some allignment settings .... string slipped out of my damp hands and it sounded like a 22 mag went off. Blew parts all over my freakin living room. I almost cried ..... it's in the shop now where they're doing an assessment of the damages. Looks like new limbs, string, cables, string suppressors, limb savers, peep, and possibly the cam and idler wheel. 

Probably a $300 "oops". Man, I'm a dumb***.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man! I always wondered what would happen if I did dryfire a bow as I have never done it before or even seen it done...sounds like not something I would want to deal with....


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

ouch that sucks


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

bummer hopefully it wont cost to much.
one reason i only pull back with the release clipped on and my finger behind the trigger.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Good thing you weren't hurt...they can do some damage!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> Good thing you weren't hurt...they can do some damage!


That's what I'm talking about. $300 in damage is way better than one less eye.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

3fingervic said:


> That's what I'm talking about. $300 in damage is way better than one less eye.


That's scary cause I only have one good eye.


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

Very glad you wernt hurt. I had a friend dropped his bow bent the cam very little but it was the spur from the metal that did the dmg. Cut his string and when he pulled it back the string broke rest of the way and acted like a whip wrapped around his arm and gave him 7 stitches.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

That stinks....:yikes:


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

Count your blessings. Could have been much worse. Glad they can fix it up for you.

My string slipped a couple years back and hit my forearm. Swelled up the size of an apple. Have a scar that looks like a burn. I felt lucky that it wasn't worse. For awhile I was a bit "bow shy" when pulling it back.


----------



## fishunter9160 (Aug 7, 2006)

The important thing is your OK. Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Glad you're ok, K-Kid...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Man Mark, that sucks! Glad you weren't hurt! Hey, we've all had those expensive moments...not necessarily with bows but we've all done it. Always nock an arrow when drawing just in case.....aimed safely ofcourse!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear that KK. Just glad you're alright.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Had a cousin do that once, blood snot teeth and various bow parts redecorated his living room in a hurry


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> Sometimes, I guess the elevator just don't go to the top floor. Pulled my DXT back on Fri eve to check some allignment settings .... string slipped out of my damp hands and it sounded like a 22 mag went off. Blew parts all over my freakin living room. I almost cried ..... it's in the shop now where they're doing an assessment of the damages. Looks like new limbs, string, cables, string suppressors, limb savers, peep, and possibly the cam and idler wheel.
> 
> Probably a $300 "oops". Man, I'm a dumb***.


D.O.A. Damn, everything but the riser. Sorry to hear that dude.

But,

I would have given alot to see the look on your face. Not that I'd bring it up in the Turkey blind or anything.......... 

Glad you didn't get hurt bro.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

glad your ok, bet you wont ever do that again will ya.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> I would have given alot to see the look on your face. Not that I'd bring it up in the Turkey blind or anything..........


Probably turned white as a ghost ..... my wife told the kids, "don't talk to dad for a while".





Oh, and "what happens in a turkey blind, stays in a turkey blind" ...... unless of course, I bring my camera!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> Probably turned white as a ghost ..... my wife told the kids, "don't talk to dad for a while".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By all means, bring the camera. I'll give you a kodak moment you'll remember the rest of your life.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> By all means, bring the camera. I'll give you a kodak moment you'll remember the rest of your life.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: TH that is to frickin hilarious...
In any case, sorry about your bow but glad to hear that you still have that one good eye. 
No harm. no foul? 
<----<<<


----------

